
Irssi 0.8.17 Released - akerl_
http://irssi.org/news
======
akerl_
Here's the changelog:
[http://irssi.org/news/ChangeLog](http://irssi.org/news/ChangeLog)

Features:

    
    
      * Document that SSL connections aren't properly handled during /UPGRADE. See Github PR #39.
      * Synchronize scripts with scripts.irssi.org.
      * Performance enhancement of the nicklist as well as the window_item_find function. See Github PR #24.
      * Disallow unloading of static modules.
      * Allow UTF-8 characters in /bind. See Github PR #18.
      * Split overlong outgoing messages instead of silently truncating them. Adds two new options: 'split_line_end' and 'split_line_start'. 'split_line_end' contains a string added to the end of line fragments. 'split_line_start' contains a string - added to the beginning of line fragments. See Github PR #29.
      * Added special /ignore NO_ACT level to ignore only activity (see /help ignore).
      * Support for 256 and true color terminals (see Github PR #48).
      * Support for italics (see Github PR #58).
      * Rewrote many help files.
    

Bugfixes:

    
    
      * Fixed various compiler warnings and use of deprecated functions.
      * Fixed Perl API usage and added PERL_NO_GET_CONTEXT to reduce code size.
      * Fixed format_get_text Perl API. See Github PR #23.
      * Fixed gui_printtext_after and term_refresh_*() visibility. See Github PR #22.
      * Fixed issue where UTF-8 characters was corrupted once for every 32k text. See Github PR #12.
      * Fixed redrawing issue with right-aligned statusbar.
      * Fixed use-after-free bug with cached settings values. See Github PR #147.

------
tete
Slightly off-topic, but I really started to like WeeChat:

[http://weechat.org/](http://weechat.org/)

~~~
not_with_retard
Genuinely curious for those still using irssi; what can irssi do that weechat
can't?

~~~
qu4z-2
In my case, irssi is already installed, I have no real issues with it, and if
I reviewed every time someone created an alternative to a program I use I'd
never get anything done (not that I get anything done now, but one can dream).

------
pushedx
Does anyone have a screenshot showing off the truecolor support?

~~~
irsumanix
[https://github.com/shabble/irssi-docs/wiki/Testing-new-
Irssi...](https://github.com/shabble/irssi-docs/wiki/Testing-new-
Irssi#Testing_true_colours)

